# This or That



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

When you answer, you have to propose the next question.  


And so on.


K?


60s music or 70s music?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *When you answer, you have to propose the next question.
> 
> 
> ...



70's.

Indica or Sativa? (I prefer Sativa)


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *70's.
> 
> Indica or Sativa? (I prefer Sativa) *




Then I do too - cuz I dunno what either of those are 

Sativa.


Hot or Cold?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Then I do too - cuz I dunno what either of those are
> 
> Sativa.
> ...



Different types of marijuana!    Sativa is a more cerebral high whereas Indica gives you are more "sleepy" type of high.

Hot!  Love Vegas the cold hurts me bones!


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

HOT for sure !!

Day or night?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

Day.

Taco or Wiener?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

WEiner


Friday or Saturday ?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

Taco (great innuendo there pal!)

Morning or night?


----------



## Scorio (Jul 9, 2004)

I must say taco

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> * WEiner
> 
> 
> Friday or Saturday ? *




No...I before E = eeee sound  E before I = eye sound.  The word is German, therefore falls under German rules of pronunciation.  

Weeeener....not whyner.  



And since Jeff got the RIGHT answer, I'll answer HIS this or that.

:


----------



## Scorio (Jul 9, 2004)

saturday night
yellow pages or white


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

BITE ME :fu2:


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

Yellow Pages:

Velma or Daphne?


----------



## lilcountriegal (Jul 9, 2004)

Daphne.  

Miracle Whip or Helmanns?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Hellmanns 

BK or Mcdonalds?


----------



## Scorio (Jul 9, 2004)

Daphne if I must choose

watching or or playing


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Playing

Fast or slow?


----------



## Scorio (Jul 9, 2004)

slow then fast

hard or soft


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

BEing that I have a only a taco you can bite that !


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the one _
> *slow then fast
> 
> hard or soft *




Soft.

Humid or Arrid?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *BEing that I have a only a taco you can bite that !  *




woohoo


----------



## HGROKIT (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Soft.
> 
> Humid or Arrid? *


Arrid.

Inside or outside?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Outside

sun or rain?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

sun

Pacific or Atlantic?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *sun
> 
> Pacific or Atlantic? *




Atlantic.


A little too skinny or a little too chubby?


----------



## HGROKIT (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Atlantic.
> 
> 
> A little too skinny or a little too chubby? *



skinny

blonde or readhead?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Atlantic.
> 
> 
> A little too skinny or a little too chubby? *



a little too chubby!  

sky diving or skin diving?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Skin diving

Light or dark ?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Skin diving
> 
> Light or dark ? *



Dark...for coffee AND women :


Tastes Great or Less Filling?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Taste great !

Sweet or sour ?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Taste great !
> 
> Sweet or sour ? *



Both?? : 

Sweet

short or tall


----------



## brneyedgrl80 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *Both?? :
> 
> Sweet
> ...



Tall, just like me!! 

: 

Telephone or email?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brneyedgrl80 _
> *Tall, just like me!!
> 
> :
> ...



depends.  i am not very confrontational, so when i want to bitch at somebody, i prefer to do it by email.  call me squirmy if you want! :   (I can bark when I need to!)

coastline or mountain lake


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Coastline


Drive or Fly ?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Coastline
> 
> 
> Drive or Fly ? *



Fly

Front Clasp or Rear Clasp?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Fly
> 
> Front Clasp or Rear Clasp? *



Front

Steaks: too rare or too done?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *Front
> 
> Steaks: too rare or too done? *



Too done.


Stakes - wood or metal?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Too done.
> 
> 
> Stakes - wood or metal? *



Metal.

Shakes - chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *Metal.
> 
> Shakes - chocolate or vanilla? *



Chocolate.

Hairy or bald?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *Chocolate.
> 
> Hairy or bald? *



Bald -


Stakes - High or Low?


----------



## brneyedgrl80 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Bald -
> 
> 
> Stakes - High or Low? *



Low, I'm a wuss...

Candles or incense?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brneyedgrl80 _
> *Low, I'm a wuss...
> 
> Candles or incense? *



Incense.

Streaming audio or downloads?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brneyedgrl80 _
> *Low, I'm a wuss...
> 
> Candles or incense? *



incense.... covers up the smell of weed.

soft jazz or love songs


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *Incense.
> 
> Streaming audio or downloads? *



downloads

porno or music? :


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *downloads
> 
> porn or music? : *



Musical Porn

Too Senstative or Too Harsh?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Too Harsh


Soft Porn or Hard Porn ?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Too Harsh
> 
> 
> Soft Porn or Hard Porn ? *



hard

yogurt or ice cream?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

ice cream

Blind or deaf?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *ice cream
> 
> Blind or deaf? *



Deaf

Fat or Phat?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *ice cream
> 
> Blind or deaf? *



Blind.

Cream or sugar?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Sugar

Nekid fatties or clothed fatties ?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Sugar
> 
> Nekid fatties or clothed fatties ? *



depends on if I have a bong or not....

oh, you mean people.....

CLOTHED!

fries or potato salad?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Potato salad


Coke or Dr pepper?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Potato salad
> 
> 
> Coke or Dr pepper? *


Coke.

Xlax or Epsom salts?

(they both are laxatives)


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Potato salad
> 
> 
> Coke or Dr pepper? *



10, 2, 4 and 8!  DP all the way.

1000 Island or Bleu Cheese?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

Ranch!!!

Death by Powerpoint or death by firing squad?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *Ranch!!!
> 
> Death by Powerpoint or death by firing squad? *




LoL 

Firing Squad please... 

Pillage or Plunder?


----------



## remie (Jul 9, 2004)

Plunder




Top or bottom


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remie _
> *Plunder
> 
> 
> ...



Bottom


Head or gut?


----------



## remie (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *Bottom Me too
> 
> 
> Head or gut? *




head


dog or cat


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *Bottom
> 
> 
> Head or gut? *




Gut

Booty or Grog?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

booty.

Greek or Hebrew?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

Greek 

No internet or no TV?


----------



## lilcountriegal (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *Greek
> 
> No internet or no TV? *



Holy hell.  No TV. 

Skiing or Swimming?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilcountriegal _
> *Holy hell.  No TV.
> 
> Skiing or Swimming? *



Skiing.

No KKK or No Al Quaida?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Big D would love this but No Al Quaida...

fruit or junk food?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Big D would love this but No Al Quaida...
> 
> fruit or junk food? *



Junk food.

Breasts or Wings?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Junk food.
> 
> Breasts or Wings? *



BREASTS!!!!!

Butter or Parkay?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *BREASTS!!!!!
> 
> Butter or Parkay? *


Butter


Nice Body or Nice Face?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Butter
> 
> 
> Nice Body or Nice Face? *



Face.


Socialism or Anarchy?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *Face.
> 
> 
> Socialism or Anarchy? *



Socialism.


Big D or William Joyce?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Big D


Long & Skinny or Short & Fat


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Big D
> 
> 
> Long & Skinny or Short & Fat *



I assume you are talking about hot dogs...so - long and skinny 


Tuna or Chicken?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Socialism.
> 
> 
> Big D or William Joyce? *



Big D

Skipping over the long and skinny or short and fat question.....

Sounds like a set up.  Kinda like the question:  "have you stopped beating your wife?"

Ketchup or Mayo (on fries)


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *I assume you are talking about hot dogs...so - long and skinny
> 
> 
> Tuna or Chicken? *



Chicken.

Bush or Kerry?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

Chicken.

Fat and cute, or thin and ugly?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *I assume you are talking about hot dogs...so - long and skinny
> 
> 
> Tuna or Chicken? *



tuna

white or wheat?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *Chicken.
> 
> Fat and cute, or thin and ugly? *



fat and cute.

hot or cold?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *Big D
> 
> Skipping over the long and skinny or short and fat question.....
> ...




Nope you must answer the question or you will be disqualified from the thread !


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *tuna
> 
> white or wheat? *



William Joyce will like this:

'white'



Too late or too early?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Nope you must answer the question or you will be disqualified from your own thread !  *



it's 'darin's' thread


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

too late !!!


pre or post


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *too late !!!
> 
> 
> pre or post *



post

own or rent?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *post
> 
> own or rent? *



OWN.

Suck or Blow?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Suck


Lick or Bite ?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> *Lick or Bite ? *



Lick

Red or White wine


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Blow.
> 
> Red or White wine *



Red (Zin)

Cheese or Chocolate Fondue?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *Red (Zin)
> 
> Cheese or Chocolate Fondue? *




Chocolate.

Merlot or Zin?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

chocolate



meatballs or little smokies


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *chocolate
> 
> 
> ...




Big Ol' Balls...of Meat.


Innie or Outie


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Big Ol' Balls...of Meat.
> 
> 
> Innie or Outie *



innie

runners body or body builder body?


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Big Ol' Balls...of Meat.
> 
> 
> Innie or Outie *



Innie


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *innie
> 
> runners body or body builder body? *




Runner's body.

Darin's body or a 200lbs pile of chewed bubble gum?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Body Builder

big & saggy or small & perky


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Body Builder
> 
> big & saggy or small & perky *



small and purky

giving or receiving? :


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Body Builder
> 
> big & saggy or small & perky *



small and perky.

long and skinny or short and wide.


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Recieving 

Top or bottom


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Recieving
> 
> Top or bottom *



top

front or rear? (boy this is degenerating! lol)


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

front


Upside down or right side up ?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

Upside down.

Darin's body or a 200lbs pile of chewed bubble gum?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Upside down.
> 
> Darin's body or a 200lbs pile of chewed bubble gum?
> ...




post a nekid picture and I will decide then !  


Glass or Plastic?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Upside down.
> 
> Darin's body or a 200lbs pile of chewed bubble gum?
> ...



gum

comedy or action movie?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *gum
> 
> comedy or action movie? *



lol! Ass! 


Comedy.


Natural or 'Enhanced'


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *lol! Ass!
> 
> 
> ...



natural

organic or commercial?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Commericial


Pool or beach ?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *post a nekid picture and I will decide then !
> 
> 
> Glass or Plastic? *





It's your nausia...here goes.


...college swim team.


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Commericial
> 
> 
> Pool or beach ? *




Beach.


Franks or Beans?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

The GUM !!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Beach.
> 
> 
> Franks or Beans? *





Neither


Pencil or pen


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *The GUM !!!!!!! *



You'd rather have 200lbs of chewed bubble gum than my body???


:-/


/me throws rope around the rafters...kicks chair out from under him....


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Neither
> 
> 
> Pencil or pen *



Pen.

10 days of vomiting or 10 days of the squirts?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

squirts


too full or too hungry


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *You'd rather have 200lbs of chewed bubble gum than my body???
> 
> 
> ...





I know your not asking me to like a fairy in a speedo !


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

Too hungry.

Shaved or unshaved?


----------



## HGROKIT (Jul 9, 2004)

shaved

scented or unscented?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HGROKIT _
> *shaved
> 
> scented or unscented? *



unscented

briefs or boxers?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *unscented
> 
> briefs or boxers? *



boxers

now skiing or water skiing?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *boxers
> 
> now skiing or water skiing? *



water skiing.

screamer or quiet?


----------



## HGROKIT (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *water skiing.
> 
> screamer or quiet? *



screamer, but I am lughing so damn hard I can't come up with the that.

paper or plastic arrrrghhh


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HGROKIT _
> *screamer, but I am lughing so damn hard I can't come up with the that.
> 
> paper or plastic arrrrghhh *



paper

fried or broiled?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *paper
> 
> fried or broiled? *



fried.

Tied or cuffed?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Cuffed

Leather or Lace?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Cuffed
> 
> Leather or Lace? *



lace

chocolate or whipped cream


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

WHIPPED CREAM

FROZEN OR THAWED


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *WHIPPED CREAM
> 
> FROZEN OR THAWED *



Thawed

public or private?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Public


Tickle or scratch


----------



## Said1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Public
> 
> 
> Tickle or scratch *



Tickle

Panty Line - No Panty Line?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

panty line!

low cut top or mid-riff baring top?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Low Cut


Bikini or one piece?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

bikini

Against the wall or on the counter?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Against the wall


Foreplay or Down to business ?


----------



## OCA (Jul 9, 2004)

On the counter

DeNiro or Pesci?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

down to business

dirty talk or no talk?


----------



## OCA (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Against the wall
> 
> 
> Foreplay or Down to business ? *



Foreplay

Doggy style or reverse cowgirl?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

DeNiro


Bald or trimmed ?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *DeNiro
> 
> 
> Bald or trimmed ? *



Bald 

American or Greek?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *Foreplay
> 
> Doggy style or reverse cowgirl? *





Doggy Style



Pleasure or pain ?


----------



## OCA (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *DeNiro
> 
> 
> Bald or trimmed ? *



Trimmed(racing stripe)

KY or porn shop flavored lube?


----------



## OCA (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *Bald
> 
> American or Greek? *



Explain this question please! Could be ethnic or sexual


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 9, 2004)

Just screwing with you OCA!


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Depends on the flavor

Porn shop lube


Group or duo ?


----------



## OCA (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Doggy Style
> 
> 
> ...



Pleasure

Spiked heels with platforms or pumps?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *Pleasure
> 
> Spiked heels with platforms or pumps? *




Pumps.  (the shoes...other than shoes, the term pump means nothing to me; no idea what they are, or even if they exist. Honest.  And stuff)

Passion or Practical


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

Pumps


Roll playing or sexy lingerie?


----------



## OCA (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *Just screwing with you OCA!  *



Greek-American and I don't care what anyone says, it rolls off the tongue easier.

BTW I prefer the Greek style sexually also


----------



## Said1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *Pleasure
> 
> Spiked heels with platforms or pumps? *



Spikes

Edible or Non-edible


----------



## OCA (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Depends on the flavor
> 
> Porn shop lube
> ...



No preference

Manicured nails or scraggly nubbs?


----------



## OCA (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Said1 _
> *Spikes
> 
> Edible or Non-edible  *



I go commando mostly so no preference.

Goodfellas or Godfather?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *No preference
> 
> Manicured nails or scraggly nubbs? *




Manicured

Old or young


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Depends on the flavor
> 
> Porn shop lube
> ...



Duo... 

apple or cherry?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Manicured
> 
> Old or young *




Young.

vodka or tequila?


----------



## OCA (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Pumps
> 
> 
> Roll playing or sexy lingerie? *



Both at the same time!

Shots or foo foo drinks?


----------



## dmp (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *Both at the same time!
> 
> Shots or foo foo drinks? *




Shots.

Beer or wine?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Young.
> 
> vodka or tequila? *




Vodka


Drunk sex or Sober Sex?


----------



## Said1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Vodka
> 
> 
> Drunk sex or Sober Sex? *



Sober 
What about hang-over sex?? 


Short hair or Long?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 9, 2004)

short hair



Playboy or Hustler


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *short hair
> 
> 
> ...



hustler

sub or dom?


----------



## Said1 (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *hustler
> 
> sub or dom? *



Dom

Regular or Diet? (I'll come back when I think of something more original )


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Said1 _
> *Dom
> 
> Regular or Diet? (I'll come back when I think of something more original ) *



Diet

Standing up or sitting down?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 10, 2004)

Standing up


Front seat or Back seat ?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Standing up
> 
> 
> Front seat or Back seat ? *



Front seat.

Innie or Outie.


----------



## dmp (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *Front seat.
> 
> Innie or Outie. *




Already been asked - come up w/ a new one


----------



## Dan (Jul 10, 2004)

Paul McCartney or John Lennon.


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *Already been asked - come up w/ a new one  *



Pickle or cucumber?


----------



## Said1 (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *Paul McCartney or John Lennon. *



John Lennon

Columbo or Rockford Files?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *Pickle or cucumber? *



Come on, now.......

Pickle or Cucumber?!?!?


----------



## Said1 (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *Come on, now.......
> 
> Pickle or Cucumber?!?!?
> *



Ok, ok....cucumber...as long as it's english  

I'll ask again, Columbo or Rockford Files?


----------



## brneyedgrl80 (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Said1 _
> *Ok, ok....cucumber...as long as it's english
> 
> I'll ask again, Columbo or Rockford Files? *



Ugh... neither, but seeing as that I have to choose, I choose Columbo.

California or New York?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 12, 2004)

New York

Beach or Mountains ?


----------



## lilcountriegal (Jul 12, 2004)

BEACH!

Salt or pepper?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilcountriegal _
> *BEACH!
> 
> Salt or pepper? *



Pepper.

Water or Air?


----------



## brneyedgrl80 (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *Pepper.
> 
> Water or Air? *



Air.

Dukes of Hazard or Starsky and Hutch?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brneyedgrl80 _
> *Air.
> 
> Dukes of Hazard or Starsky and Hutch? *



Dukes of Hazzard.

Lenny or Squiggy?

:


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 12, 2004)

Dukes

Job or house work ?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Dukes
> 
> Job or house work ? *



Job

Zits or Wrinkles?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 12, 2004)

Zits

Creamation or Burial


----------



## lilcountriegal (Jul 12, 2004)

Buriel

Death by fire or death by drowning?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Zits
> 
> Creamation or Burial *



Burial

potato or pahtahto?


----------



## Sandy73 (Jul 12, 2004)

Potato ! 


Chocolate or Chips


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

This or that...if you answer, you have to reply with the next question:


Automatic Transmission or Manual Transmission?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

manual.

Beard or neatly shaved?


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

Shaved.


Soft or Hard.   Taco Shells.


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Hard

Chocolate or Vanilla


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hard
> 
> Chocolate or Vanilla




...just like I like my women..


chocolate 


Tickle or Tease?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 9, 2004)

Tease.

Cream and sugar, or black?


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

Cream and sugar...

Tastes Great or Less-Filling?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Tease.
> 
> Cream and sugar, or black?



So long as it's coffee it doesn't matter.


Mathematics or Art?


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Dec 9, 2004)

art....

pencil or pen


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

Pencil.

Close or Far?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Pencil.
> 
> Close or Far?



Close.


Seafood or Meat?


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Close.
> 
> 
> Seafood or Meat?




Non-Seafood Meat.


Dancing Banana or Banana Hammock?


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Dec 9, 2004)

Dancing banana (I think)

beer or wine?


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Dancing banana (I think)
> 
> beer or wine?




wine.


Cars or Trucks?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

cars

bath or shower


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> cars
> 
> bath or shower




Bath.

Snuggle or Wrestle?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Can't we do both??  

Snuggle

Foot rub or back massage?


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Can't we do both??
> 
> Snuggle
> 
> Foot rub or back massage?




Foot Rub.

R&B or Rock-n-Roll?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Rock and Roll

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Dan (Dec 9, 2004)

Coke.

Beer or liquor?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Liquor

Rain or Snow


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Liquor
> 
> Rain or Snow




Snow.


Public or Private Schooling?


----------



## Joz (Dec 9, 2004)

Private.

Morning person or night?


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Dec 9, 2004)

Night

car or truck


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> Private.
> 
> Morning person or night?




Morning. (After Coffee)

Long hair or bald?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Bald

Sausage or bacon?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Bald
> 
> Sausage or bacon?



Why yes thank you!


Rodeo or Museum Trip?


----------



## nakedemperor (Dec 9, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Why yes thank you!
> 
> 
> Rodeo or Museum Trip?



Mmm.. cowboys.

"Up, up and away!"  or  "To infinity and beyond!"


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Dec 9, 2004)

Buzz Lightyear

Fried Green Tomatoes or Top Gun


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Top Gun  (Mmmm, Goose   )
Video games or Board games?


----------



## pretender (Dec 9, 2004)

board

love or lust


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> board
> 
> love or lust



Lust.

Right or Privledge?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Privledge

McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

BK,

Vegetarian or Vegan?


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> BK,
> 
> Vegetarian or Vegan?



Vegetarian.


Poo or Doo?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmmm.......  Doo!

Run or Swim?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Swim

Popcorn or Cracker Jacks?


----------



## Joz (Dec 9, 2004)

popcorn

Pie or cake?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Cake

Spanking or Time Outs  (sorry, kids are driving me crazy, lol)


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Cake
> 
> Spanking or Time Outs  (sorry, kids are driving me crazy, lol)



Take their stuffed animals away!

Time Outs.

Sweater or Turn the heat up?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

(I'm taking ALL toys away after this week!!)

Sweater

Bare foot or slippers?


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> (I'm taking ALL toys away after this week!!)
> 
> Sweater
> 
> Bare foot or slippers?



Slippers.


Chicken or Tuna?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Slippers.
> 
> 
> Chicken or Tuna?




Chicken.


Blaspheme or Just Curse?


----------



## Joz (Dec 9, 2004)

Chicken

Drama or Comedy?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Comedy  (sometimes drama )

Cursive or Print


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Comedy  (sometimes drama )
> 
> Cursive or Print




Print (otherwise you wouldn't be able to read it.)


Homeopathic medicine or Shrink?


----------



## Joz (Dec 9, 2004)

Both

Elevator or escallator?


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 9, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Print (otherwise you wouldn't be able to read it.)
> 
> 
> Homeopathic medicine or Shrink?


neither

Black or white?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Joz: Escallator

Mr. P: Black (depends on what it is)

Football or Basketball


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Joz: Escallator
> 
> Mr. P: Black (depends on what it is)
> 
> Football or Basketball



Football



Coffee or Tea?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 9, 2004)

Tea

Old movies or New flicks?


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Joz: Escallator
> 
> Mr. P: Black (depends on what it is)
> 
> Football or Basketball


Hah!!!

indecisive.....decisive


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Tea
> 
> Old movies or New flicks?




New Flicks.

Dab or pat?


----------



## Joz (Dec 9, 2004)

pat

Give or take?


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> pat
> 
> Give or take?




Give.


Give or receive?


----------



## Joz (Dec 9, 2004)

Give

Dressy or casual


----------



## freeandfun1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> Give
> 
> Dressy or casual



casual

snowboarding or skiing?


----------



## Joz (Dec 9, 2004)

skiing (but I've never done either)

slow dance or fast?


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 9, 2004)

slow

indecisive.....decisive


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 9, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> skiing (but I've never done either)
> 
> slow dance or fast?



Slow of course. 

Fire or ice?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 9, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> slow
> 
> indecisive.....decisive



Gee i dunno. Same as before


----------



## Joz (Dec 9, 2004)

Fire.

Over or under?


----------



## dmp (Dec 9, 2004)

Over.

Approve or disapprove (of this thread).


----------



## Joz (Dec 9, 2004)

Approve--greatly

Solution or problem?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 10, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> Approve--greatly
> 
> Solution or problem?



Solution.

Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## Joz (Dec 10, 2004)

Mary Ann (figure I'd get one like this!)

Beatles or Elvis


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 10, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> Mary Ann (figure I'd get one like this!)
> 
> Beatles or Elvis



The King of Course

chocolate or sex?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 10, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> The King of Course
> 
> chocolate or sex?



Sex. Works off the calories from chocolate.

Soup or salad?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 10, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Sex. Works off the calories from chocolate.
> 
> Soup or salad?



Salad (Less chance of running into Potato).


Generic or Name Brand


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 10, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Salad (Less chance of running into Potato).
> 
> 
> Generic or Name Brand



Generic, unless it's soup.

Bless you or gezundheight?


----------



## pretender (Dec 10, 2004)

God Bless You


Long hair or short hair (on women)


----------



## Joz (Dec 10, 2004)

Long

Astronomy or Astrology?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 10, 2004)

Astrology

Toast or biscuits


----------



## Joz (Dec 10, 2004)

biscuits

Crutons or Bacon bits?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 10, 2004)

Bacon bits

Pizza or Burgers


----------



## pretender (Dec 10, 2004)

Fried chicken...... uhhhh I mean burger

eat in or eat out


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 10, 2004)

out.


Astute or obtuse?


----------



## pretender (Dec 10, 2004)

Astute

Personality or looks


----------



## Joz (Dec 10, 2004)

obtuse

wall to wall or area carpets?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 10, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> obtuse
> 
> wall to wall or area carpets?



wall to wall

Love or Lust???


----------



## Joz (Dec 10, 2004)

Both

J Lo or Jessica Simpson


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 10, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> Both
> 
> J Lo or Jessica Simpson


Both!   

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Joz (Dec 10, 2004)

Paper

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 10, 2004)

Blonde

True or False


----------



## Joz (Dec 10, 2004)

True

Me or You?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 10, 2004)

us

Mayo or Mustard


----------



## Joz (Dec 10, 2004)

Mayo

Couch or Chair ?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 10, 2004)

(mustard)
Couch

Evil or Good?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 10, 2004)

Evil   

Pencil or pen


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 10, 2004)

pen.

sleep in pj's 
or in the nude


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 10, 2004)

pjs (Gots kids man!)


Redhead or Brunette?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 10, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> pjs (Gots kids man!)
> 
> 
> Redhead or Brunette?



dang. how can i choose? brunnette...unless the redhead is mary jane watson. dang thats a hot girl.

boxers or briefs?


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 10, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> dang. how can i choose? brunnette...unless the redhead is mary jane watson. dang thats a hot girl.
> 
> boxers or briefs?



you know what they say....red on the head fire in the hole...

boxers or briefs?????????..............comando


----------



## Joz (Dec 10, 2004)

briefs

granny panties or bikinis?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 10, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> briefs
> 
> granny panties or bikinis?




Commando!


Green or Pink?


----------



## Joz (Dec 10, 2004)

Pink

Big boobs or small?


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 10, 2004)

thong..black lace...big rack


----------



## Joz (Dec 11, 2004)

Play fair, now

Quilt or blanket?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 11, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> Play fair, now
> 
> Quilt or blanket?



there's a difference?

T or A?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 11, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> there's a difference?
> 
> T or A?



(Quilts are usually bigger and more decorative.....I think. For the record, I prefer a good old blanket.)

A.

Bob Seger or ZZ Top?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 11, 2004)

Bob Seger.

Pool, or darts?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 11, 2004)

pool.

Bull Riding or Car Racing?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 11, 2004)

Car racing.

Italian, or seafood?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Seafood (I have a few great Italian seafood recipes too)


Boondocks or Big City?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 11, 2004)

Tough call..  Both have their perks and disappointments...

Fishing, or hiking?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hiking (fishing is the sux, plus I am the sux at fishing)


Truth or Dare?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 11, 2004)

Dare.

Black or red?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 11, 2004)

black.


Fir or Oak?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 11, 2004)

Oak.

Pooh, or Eeyore?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Pooh.


Bugs Bunny or Popeye?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 12, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Pooh.
> 
> 
> Bugs Bunny or Popeye?



Bugs Bunny. No contest.

Fried or baked?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 12, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Bugs Bunny. No contest.
> 
> Fried or baked?



BAKED?!  BAKED?!  Do I LOOK like I'm some health nut.  Please, fry it, then dip it in the batter and fry it again...oh, and pass the aspirin.

Why or why not?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> BAKED?!  BAKED?!  Do I LOOK like I'm some health nut.  Please, fry it, then dip it in the batter and fry it again...oh, and pass the aspirin.
> 
> Why or why not?



Why not? 

bruce lee or jackie chan?


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Take their stuffed animals away!
> 
> Time Outs.
> 
> Sweater or Turn the heat up?



Turn the heat up. Pretend it's warm outside by making it warm inside.

Speed up to get through yellow light, or stop?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 12, 2004)

Bruce Lee, and for the fella that somehow managed to fall WAY behind...speed up, always speed up.

Silent but deadly or loud but odorless?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Bruce Lee, and for the fella that somehow managed to fall WAY behind...speed up, always speed up.
> 
> Silent but deadly or loud but odorless?



Eww!  Neither.  Hold it in.  

Turkey, or ham?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ham.

Lobster or Crab?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Definitely crab.

Snakes or fish?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 12, 2004)

Fish.


Scuba or Skydive?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Scuba (large fish rock!)

Cooking, or cleaning?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 12, 2004)

Cooking (A peaceful Zen experience)


Helicopter or Airplane?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Both feet firmly planted on the ground!  

Snow, or rain?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 12, 2004)

snow (you can't ski on rain!)


Angels or Aliens?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

_We're all simple monkeys, with alien babies.. Amphetamines for boys, and crucifixes for ladies.._ -Marilyn Manson

Sorry.. That question just made that song pop into my head...

Angels.

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> _We're all simple monkeys, with alien babies.. Amphetamines for boys, and crucifixes for ladies.._ -Marilyn Manson
> 
> Sorry.. That question just made that song pop into my head...
> 
> ...



Plastic. They make great trash bags for small waste baskets.

Army or Navy?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Army.

Beer & pretzels or cookies & milk?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 12, 2004)

Navy. (Beer and Pretzels)


Stars or Losers?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 12, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Navy. (Beer and Pretzels)
> 
> 
> Stars or Losers?



Stars. I deal with enough losers as it is.

Submarine sandwich or Hero?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 12, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Stars. I deal with enough losers as it is.
> 
> Submarine sandwich or Hero?



Hero, I guess.  Oh, and Navy.

Classis Dew or Code Red?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 12, 2004)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Hero, I guess.  Oh, and Navy.
> 
> Classis Dew or Code Red?



Classic Dew.

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 12, 2004)

Star Wars (William Shatner annoys me more than Mark Hamilton)


General Lee or K.I.T.T.


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 13, 2004)

General Lee

Dunkin' Donuts or Krispie Kreme


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 13, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Star Wars (William Shatner annoys me more than Mark Hamilton)
> 
> 
> General Lee or K.I.T.T.



General Lee. Side note: I saw the General Lee at The World of Wheels in Wichita Falls, Texas in 1979. Jealous much?   

And Dunkin Donuts.

Eagles or hawks?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 13, 2004)

Broncos (Pshaw!  Eagles or 'Hawks!  It's the football season!)


Kelly Bundy or Joan of Arcadia?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 13, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Broncos (Pshaw!  Eagles or 'Hawks!  It's the football season!)
> 
> 
> Kelly Bundy or Joan of Arcadia?



Actually I was talking about birds but....

Kelly Bundy.

Ireland or Scotland?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 13, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Actually I was talking about birds but....
> 
> Kelly Bundy.
> 
> Ireland or Scotland?



I figured that, but expanded on the theme.

Ireland, they have the Guinness brewery there!


Dance or Wallflower?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 13, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I figured that, but expanded on the theme.
> 
> Ireland, they have the Guinness brewery there!
> 
> ...



Dance.

Drink or drive?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 13, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Dance.
> 
> Drink or drive?



Drive every night but Saturday.

Jay or Dave?


----------



## pretender (Dec 13, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> wall to wall
> 
> Love or Lust???


That's already been posted (by me).   :funnyface 


Dave

classic or country


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 13, 2004)

country


Motorcycle or Cage?


----------



## pretender (Dec 13, 2004)

Motorcycle
Cage?  



high heels or bare foot


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 13, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> Motorcycle
> Cage?
> 
> 
> ...




A cage is an automobile.

Barefoot.


Taste test or Go for it!


----------



## pretender (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh I get it cage, as in cooped up in a car
Motorcycle as in the wind blowing through your hair.

Depends on how it looks
Taste test .. I think

Walk in the rain or use an umbrella


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2004)

Rain

Completely and forever lonely or bleeding to death?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Rain
> 
> Completely and forever lonely or bleeding to death?




Eh, I'll bleed to death.  Not afraid to be alone, it just sounds like there's not too many books in your version.


Too many gifts or No such thing?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 13, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Eh, I'll bleed to death.  Not afraid to be alone, it just sounds like there's not too many books in your version.
> 
> 
> Too many gifts or No such thing?



No such thing, just hate shopping for them.

Jackass or mule?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 13, 2004)

mule.


Flowers or Chocolate?


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 13, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> mule.
> 
> 
> Flowers or Chocolate?



flowers---0 calories and last longer than 5 seconds.

Nextel Cup or Busch Series?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 13, 2004)

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> flowers---0 calories and last longer than 5 seconds.
> 
> Nextel Cup or Busch Series?



Busch Series.

On the rocks or straight up?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 13, 2004)

Neat.


Achtung Baby or Lick It Up!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 13, 2004)

lick 

burnt to a crisp or bleedin like a stuck pig


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 13, 2004)

bleedin.    


George Jefferson or Good Times!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 14, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> bleedin.
> 
> 
> George Jefferson or Good Times!



George Jefferson.

Gatorade or Powerade?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 14, 2004)

Gatorade

Pizza Hut or Dominoes


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 14, 2004)

Pizza Hut

Pepsi or Coke


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 14, 2004)

coke

swimming or fishing?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 14, 2004)

Pepsi, swimming

(Chess) Black or white


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 14, 2004)

White (Gotta save the day)

Talk Too Much Or Think Too Much?


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 14, 2004)

Think too much!!!!

(alarm clock) music or annoying buzz


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 14, 2004)

Annoying buzz.

Dog or Cat?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 14, 2004)

dog
big dog or small


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 14, 2004)

big


Well trained or just a pet?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 14, 2004)

Well trained

Long or short hair (people)


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 14, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Well trained
> 
> Long or short hair (people)



Long.

pre-breast enhancement Demi Moore or pre-breast enhancement Kim Basinger?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 14, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Long.
> 
> pre-breast enhancement Demi Moore or pre-breast enhancement Kim Basinger?


Pre-enhancement huh....That's a hard one....Demi

Natural or fake (boobs)


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 14, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Pre-enhancement huh....That's a hard one....Demi
> 
> Natural or fake (boobs)



Natural. Fake ones feel really wierd.

solids or stripes?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 14, 2004)

stripes

leg, breast, or thigh?


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 14, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> stripes
> 
> leg, breast, or thigh?



leg

Gryffindor or Slytherin?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 14, 2004)

Griffindor (Gotta save the world!)


Jet or Biplane


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 14, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Griffindor (Gotta save the world!)
> 
> 
> Jet or Biplane



jet (F16 falcon to be precise)

Invisibility Cloak or Time Turner?


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 14, 2004)

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> jet (F16 falcon to be precise)
> 
> Invisibility Cloak or Time Turner?



time turner

german helmet or turtleneck


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 14, 2004)

is that a dirty question???


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 14, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> is that a dirty question???




Yes.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 14, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yes.



Yes.

Chainsaw or battleaxe?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 14, 2004)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Chainsaw or battleaxe?


+3 mace

Doctor Doom or Red Skull


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 15, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> +3 mace
> 
> Doctor Doom or Red Skull



Red Skull (he's Captain America ya know)

Real World or Road Rules?


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 15, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Red Skull (he's Captain America ya know)
> 
> Real World or Road Rules?



road rules because 'the real world'---isn't



Fantasy Island or Temptation Island?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 15, 2004)

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> road rules because 'the real world'---isn't
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasy Island or Temptation Island?


Fantasy, they had tatoo!

Marvel or DC (ya right)


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 15, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Fantasy, they had tatoo!
> 
> Marvel or DC (ya right)



Marvel.   

stick or spray?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 15, 2004)

Marvel. I cant believe you would commit such blasphemy as to believe that DC could actually be better.

Stan Lee or Pamela Lee?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 15, 2004)

stick. same question i just asked


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 15, 2004)

that's a tough one.
Question, Pamela pre STD???


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 15, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> that's a tough one.
> Question, Pamela pre STD???


yes, pre-std...

chris rock or chris tucker?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 16, 2004)

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> yes, pre-std...
> 
> chris rock or chris tucker?



Chris Rock.

stuck between floors on an elevator for 4 hours by yourself 

or 

stuck between floors on an elevator for an hour with 2 people that don't speak your language?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Chris Rock.
> 
> stuck between floors on an elevator for 4 hours by yourself
> 
> ...




Do I have a book?

If so 4 hours by myself. 

If I don't have a book with me, I prefer listening to nonsense for 1 hour.


Alien or Aliens?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 16, 2004)

Alien

Aliens or Predator


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 16, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Alien
> 
> Aliens or Predator


Predator.


Which is worse?
Predator 2 or Lethal Weapon 4?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 16, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Predator.
> 
> 
> Which is worse?
> Predator 2 or Lethal Weapon 4?


Predator 2 cause Leathal Weapon 4 has Jet Li!!!

American or import (cars or beer)


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 16, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Predator 2 cause Leathal Weapon 4 has Jet Li!!!
> 
> American or import (cars or beer)




Import (beer)
American (PU Trucks, can't haul a horse trailer behind a minicage)

coffee or tea?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 16, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Import (beer)
> American (PU Trucks, can't haul a horse trailer behind a minicage)
> 
> coffee or tea?


coffee

german or irish (beer)


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 16, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> coffee
> 
> german or irish (beer)




Yes, thank you.  


Horror movies or Action Adventure.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 16, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you.
> 
> 
> Horror movies or Action Adventure.


Does porn count as action???

White or red wine?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 16, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Does porn count as action???
> 
> White or red wine?



Red.


Stylin threads or Who gives a f-ck?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 16, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Red.
> 
> 
> Stylin threads or Who gives a f-ck?


Who gives a F--k in a retarded, slacker/skater kinda look.
Chicken or beef


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 16, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Who gives a F--k in a retarded, slacker/skater kinda look.
> Chicken or beef



Eee-thir.

Canada or Mexico?


----------



## Said1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Eee-thir.
> 
> Canada or Mexico?



Mexico


snow or rain?


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Eee-thir.
> 
> Canada or Mexico?



mexico-canada is too cold


Basilisk or Aragog?


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 16, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Mexico
> 
> 
> snow or rain?



rain

blast-ended skrewt or cornish pixies?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 16, 2004)

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> rain
> 
> blast-ended skrewt or cornish pixies?



cornish pixies....I guess.

burp and taste it or fart and waste it?


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> cornish pixies....I guess


read HP&PoA and you'll understand better (if your answer meant that you have not read it)



			
				Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> burp and taste it or fart and waste it?



burp it...

marauder's map or animagus?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 17, 2004)

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> read HP&PoA and you'll understand better (if your answer meant that you have not read it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Animagus, cause it sounds kinda dirty.

steak and potato or hearty beef barley?


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 17, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Animagus, cause it sounds kinda dirty.
> 
> steak and potato or hearty beef barley?



animagus is a wizard who can change into an animal at will---see harry potter series...i am hoping you are seeing the theme...

***
beef barley


Hendrick or Roush Motorsports?


----------



## dmp (Apr 20, 2006)

Two options - you pick one, then offer two.

What's better:
Cheeseburgers or Tacos


----------



## GotZoom (Apr 20, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Two options - you pick one, then offer two.
> 
> What's better:
> Cheeseburgers or Tacos



Hee Hee Hee.


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Two options - you pick one, then offer two.
> 
> What's better:
> Cheeseburgers or Tacos



Is this a trick question that only men would understand


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Two options - you pick one, then offer two.
> 
> What's better:
> Cheeseburgers or Tacos


Tacos

Day or night?


----------



## dmp (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Tacos
> 
> Day or night?




Day.

Coffee or Tea


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Tacos
> 
> Day or night?



Night


Black or Red??


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Night
> 
> 
> Black or Red??


Red

Fast or Slow?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Day.
> 
> Coffee or Tea


Coffee

Summer or Winter?


----------



## Said1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Coffee
> 
> Summer or Winter?




Duh, summer.
non-diet or diet?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Duh, summer.
> non-diet or diet?


Diet

Discount or retail?


----------



## GotZoom (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Red
> 
> Fast or Slow?



Red is fastest. 

Everyone knows that. 

Beanie or Cecil?


----------



## Darwins Friend (Apr 20, 2006)

In-and-Out Cheese Burgers.  (unless the tacos have hair on them)


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Red is fastest.
> 
> Everyone knows that.
> 
> Beanie or Cecil?


Cecil

Rocky or Bullwinkle?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Cecil
> 
> Rocky or Bullwinkle?



Rocky

Satin or velvet?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Rocky
> 
> Satin or velvet?


Satin

Clean or dirty?


----------



## Said1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Satin
> 
> Clean or dirty?




Pass.


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Satin
> 
> Clean or dirty?



Clean

 Dine in restaurants or take out?


----------



## Said1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Darwins Friend said:
			
		

> In-and-Out Cheese Burgers.  (unless the tacos have hair on them)




Keeps you regular?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Clean
> 
> Dine in restaurants or take out?


Dine in.

Action or Quiet?


----------



## Said1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Dine in.
> 
> Action or Quiet?



Action

Dogs or Cats?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Action
> 
> Dogs or Cats?


Dogs

Friends or Lovers?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Action
> 
> Dogs or Cats?


Cats


England or Japan??


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Dogs
> 
> Friends or Lovers?


Today lovers



Salty or sweet?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Cats
> 
> 
> England or Japan??


England

Brocolli or Califlower?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Today lovers
> 
> 
> 
> Salty or sweet?


Salty

Sweet or Sour?


----------



## Darwins Friend (Apr 20, 2006)

It's only salty when she doesn't wash it - and if it's sour - you can keep it. :fu2:


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Salty
> 
> Sweet or Sour?



Sweet


Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Sweet
> 
> 
> Chocolate or Vanilla?



Chocolate

Filets: Fish or Beef?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Chocolate
> 
> Filets: Fish or Beef?


Depends on your mood.

Outside or inside?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Depends on your mood.
> 
> Outside or inside?


Depend on the weather.

Smart or sexy?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Depend on the weather.
> 
> Smart or sexy?


Smart.

Goats or sheep?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Depend on the weather.
> 
> Smart or sexy?


Both


Beach or Mountains??


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Smart.
> 
> Goats or sheep?


 Men. 

Inflatable or real?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Men.
> 
> Inflatable or real?


Real

Ear or nose?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Real
> 
> Ear or nose?


Ear. 

Credit or Debit?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ear.
> 
> Credit or Debit?


Debit


Wine or Beer?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Debit
> 
> 
> Wine or Beer?



Beer.

Left nipple, or right?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Beer.
> 
> Left nipple, or right?



Lefty


Rock or Rap?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Depend on the weather.
> 
> Smart or sexy?


Can I pick both? 

Smart.


Alone or in a crowd?


----------



## Kagom (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Can I pick both?
> 
> Smart.
> 
> ...


Crowd.

Bed or shower? (realize I mean for relaxation purposes)


----------



## Nienna (Apr 20, 2006)

Kagom said:
			
		

> Crowd.
> 
> Bed or shower? (realize I mean for relaxation purposes)


I like a warm bath.


Saturday morning or Saturday night?


----------



## dmp (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> I like a warm bath.
> 
> 
> Saturday morning or Saturday night?




Saturday Night - because that leaves sunday morning to re-hydrate, and lay in bed with nothin' to do but just 'be there'.


Italian or French dressing?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 20, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Saturday Night - because that leaves sunday morning to re-hydrate, and lay in bed with nothin' to do but just 'be there'.
> 
> 
> Italian or French dressing?


Italian


Books or movies?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Italian
> 
> 
> Books or movies?


Books.

Theater or sofa?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Books.
> 
> Theater or sofa?


Sofa

Parking on a driveway or driving on a parkway?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Sofa
> 
> Parking on a driveway or driving on a parkway?


Driveway.

Speeding or not?


----------



## GotZoom (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Driveway.
> 
> Speeding or not?



I never speed.

Mashed or baked?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I never speed.
> 
> Mashed or baked?



mashed


Sci-fi or Action


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I never speed.
> 
> Mashed or baked?


Baked and loaded.

Loaded or au natural?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> mashed
> 
> 
> Sci-fi or Action


Action. 

Love or terror?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Action.
> 
> Love or terror?



Love

Rollercoasters or jet skis


----------



## Nienna (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Action.
> 
> Love or terror?


L'amour.


hair up or hair down?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> L'amour.
> 
> 
> hair up or hair down?


Down


Bowling or a movie


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Down
> 
> 
> Bowling or a movie


Movie

Tasered or nightsticked?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 20, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Movie
> 
> Tasered or nightsticked?


:shocked: I cry if I just get pulled over!


pen or pencil?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> :shocked: I cry if I just get pulled over!
> 
> 
> pen or pencil?



Pen


Cake or ice cream


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> :shocked: I cry if I just get pulled over!
> 
> 
> pen or pencil?


pen.

Aloud or silent? (No Tom Cruise comments)


----------



## GotZoom (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> :shocked: I cry if I just get pulled over!
> 
> 
> pen or pencil?



I'm taking the Taser.  Had it done..pain goes away a lot faster.

Pen..always a Pen.

Lake or ocean?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 20, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I'm taking the Taser.  Had it done..pain goes away a lot faster.
> 
> Pen..always a Pen.
> 
> Lake or ocean?



Ocean


Dinner party or large party?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I'm taking the Taser.  Had it done..pain goes away a lot faster.
> 
> Pen..always a Pen.
> 
> Lake or ocean?


Ocean, oh yeah! 

Inhale or not?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Ocean
> 
> 
> Dinner party or large party?


Dinner Party


Swimming or sunbathing?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Ocean
> 
> 
> Dinner party or large party?


Dinner party. 

Cocktails or not?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Dinner Party
> 
> 
> Swimming or sunbathing?


Swimming. (I'm Irish and burn..)

bikini or covered?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Dinner party.
> 
> Cocktails or not?


Cocktails


Cocktails, or cock tales?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ocean, oh yeah!
> 
> Inhale or not?


I HAVE inhaled, but I've never smoked one!

city or country?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> I HAVE inhaled, but I've never smoked one!
> 
> city or country?


City.

Reality or fantasy?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> City.
> 
> Reality or fantasy?


Fantasy! (I'm sailing away, don't you know?  )


phone call or letter/email?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Cocktails
> 
> 
> Cocktails, or cock tales?


Depend on the cock. No choices to follow.  :happy2:


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Fantasy! (I'm sailing away, don't you know?  )
> 
> 
> phone call or letter/email?


snailmail

reality or fantasy? (looking for more...)


----------



## Kagom (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> snailmail
> 
> reality or fantasy? (looking for more...)


Reality.

Comedy or Drama?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> snailmail
> 
> reality or fantasy? (looking for more...)


Reality.

Incontinence or constipation?


----------



## Annie (Apr 20, 2006)

Kagom said:
			
		

> Reality.
> 
> Comedy or Drama?



drama

Legal or illegal?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 20, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> drama
> 
> Legal or illegal?


Legal

Incontinence or constipation?


----------



## Said1 (Apr 20, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Legal
> 
> Incontinence or constipation?



Pass


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 20, 2006)

To never have loved, or to have lost love?


----------



## Said1 (Apr 20, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> To never have loved, or to have lost love?




You're not very good at this.

Lost - I guess.


White chocolate Turtles or Milk Chocolate Turtles


(don't pick white, ick)


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 20, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> You're not very good at this.
> 
> Lost - I guess.
> 
> ...


Milk. Always


You could get with this, or you could get with that?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Milk. Always
> 
> 
> You could get with this, or you could get with that?


"This" is better than "that." A bird in hand, you know...



morning or afternoon?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> "This" is better than "that." A bird in hand, you know...
> 
> 
> 
> morning or afternoon?



afternoon

thick crust or thin crust?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

onthefence said:
			
		

> afternoon
> 
> thick crust or thin crust?


Thick... and stuffed.


elephant or donkey?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Thick... and stuffed.
> 
> 
> elephant or donkey?



Elephant, for many reasons

Angel food or Devil's food?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

onthefence said:
			
		

> Elephant, for many reasons
> 
> Angel food or Devil's food?





vacation with kids or without kids?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> vacation with kids or without kids?



Don't have kids yet, so purely hypothetical.

Depends on location:

Disney World: with Kids

Antigua: without


Beans or franks?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

onthefence said:
			
		

> Don't have kids yet, so purely hypothetical.
> 
> Depends on location:
> 
> ...


Franks AND beans!


feminine or feminist?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Franks AND beans!
> 
> 
> feminine or feminist?



definately feminine

Abbott or Costello?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

onthefence said:
			
		

> definately feminine
> 
> Abbott or Costello?


Whichever was the chubby one.


Would you rather be a parent to a girl or a boy?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Whichever was the chubby one.
> 
> 
> Would you rather be a parent to a girl or a boy?



boy, girls scare the hell out of me

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

onthefence said:
			
		

> boy, girls scare the hell out of me
> 
> chocolate or vanilla?


Chocolate

Crackers or white bread?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

onthefence said:
			
		

> boy, girls scare the hell out of me
> 
> chocolate or vanilla?


What kinda question is that? Chocolate, of course! 


SpongeBob or Jimmy Neutron?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Chocolate
> 
> Crackers or white bread?


White bread. Crackers are too dry.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> What kinda question is that? Chocolate, of course!
> 
> 
> SpongeBob or Jimmy Neutron?


I've never seen Neutron, so Sponge Bob, I guess


Blue ink or black?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I've never seen Neutron, so Sponge Bob, I guess
> 
> 
> Blue ink or black?


Black.

Blue lingerie or Black?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Black.
> 
> Blue lingerie or Black?


Depends on the girl. In my current situation, black.

Boogers or earwax?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Depends on the girl. In my current situation, black.
> 
> Boogers or earwax?



How can you go from lingerie to boogers? You're such a *guy*! 
If I HAD to choose, I'd pick earwax.


spring or fall?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> How can you go from lingerie to boogers? You're such a *guy*!
> If I HAD to choose, I'd pick earwax.
> 
> 
> spring or fall?


Fall

Sex in the morning or sex in the evening?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Fall
> 
> Sex in the morning or sex in the evening?


Evening.


carpet or hardwood?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Evening.
> 
> 
> carpet or hardwood?


Hardwood.

Carpet burns.

3-Way:

Mcdonalds, BK, or Wendy's?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Hardwood.
> 
> Carpet burns.
> 
> ...


Wendy's... although McD does have that fruit & nut bowl.


hiking or biking?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Wendy's... although McD does have that fruit & nut bowl.
> 
> 
> hiking or biking?


Mountain biking.

Power or sail?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Mountain biking.
> 
> Power or sail?


sailing away....


sunny day or rainy day?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> sailing away....
> 
> 
> sunny day or rainy day?


Totally depends... Sunny (today)

Cumin or comin'?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Totally depends... Sunny (today)
> 
> Cumin or comin'?


That all depends.

Liquor or Beer


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That all depends.
> 
> Liquor or Beer


Uh uh uh... no questions until you answer


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Uh uh uh... no questions until you answer


comin
Liquor or beer


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> comin
> Liquor or beer


Depends.


Right now? Captain.



Light or dark rum?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Depends.
> 
> 
> Right now? Captain.
> ...


Most of the time, light. 
As long as it's the captain, I can do both.
Tattoo is some good shit.

American or import beer


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Most of the time, light.
> As long as it's the captain, I can do both.
> Tattoo is some good shit.
> 
> American or import beer


Depends on the kind


I like Shiner Bock a lot, but in general probably import.

Smithwicks or Shiner Bock?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Depends on the kind
> 
> 
> I like Shiner Bock a lot, but in general probably import.
> ...


Shiner 

Lager or Pilsner?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Shiner
> 
> Lager or Pilsner?


Lager

Pour down center or side?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Lager
> 
> Pour down center or side?


Depends on the beer, and source.
Are you talking from the bottle or from the tap?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Depends on the beer, and source.
> Are you talking from the bottle or from the tap?


POUR DOWN CENTER TO RELEASE CARBONATION AND FLAVOR!


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow. This thread got all serious when we brought alcohol into it.

:alco:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> POUR DOWN CENTER TO RELEASE CARBONATION AND FLAVOR!


Like I said, it depends on the beer and the source.
I'll explain. When pouring any beer (except Belgian) from a bottle 
is a waste of time because the flavor has already been killed.
All botled beer (again, except Belgian) is pasturized which kills the 
bacteria that beer should have to obtain maximum flavor, so it really doesn't
even matter how you pour it. Tap beer on the other hand, is not usually
pasturized in the same manner and should be poured down the center which
makes it near impossible to get a perfect head (Usaully produces too much).
It's a bad situation any way you look at it.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Like I said, it depends on the beer and the source.
> I'll explain. When pouring any beer (except Belgian) from a bottle
> is a waste of time because the flavor has already been killed.
> All botled beer (again, except Belgian) is pasturized which kills the
> ...


Well alrighty then. I was just quoting a funny commercial.

Tan lines: yes or no?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Well alrighty then. I was just quoting a funny commercial.
> 
> Tan lines: yes or no?


Lines, yes.
Large areas (uh hum breasts) NO!!!!!
I don't like the half look.

Cars or trucks?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Lines, yes.
> Large areas (uh hum breasts) NO!!!!!
> I don't like the half look.
> 
> Cars or trucks?


I love trucks, but there's nothing like the nimbleness of a car.

Tits or ass?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I love trucks, but there's nothing like the nimbleness of a car.
> 
> Tits or ass?


Tits

Lips or eyes?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Tits
> 
> Lips or eyes?


So easy: eyes.


Bush I or Bush II?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> So easy: eyes.
> 
> 
> Bush I or Bush II?


Turd I, I guess (cheaper gas prices)

With hot wings:
Blue cheese, or Ranch?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Turd I, I guess (cheaper gas prices)
> 
> With hot wings:
> Blue cheese, or Ranch?


Bleu cheese, if it's the creamy kind.

satellite or cable?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Bleu cheese, if it's the creamy kind.
> 
> satellite or cable?


Cable

British food or French people


----------



## Abbey Normal (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Cable
> 
> British food or French people



Geez, Clay, you really know how to make it tough.

British people and French food?

Okay, British food. 

Dolphins or Whales?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Geez, Clay, you really know how to make it tough.
> 
> British people and French food?
> 
> ...


Dolphins

Hippopotamuses or Hippopotami?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Dolphins
> 
> Hippopotamuses or Hippopotami?


If I'm talking, hippopotamuses; if I'm typing, hippopotami


toilet paper over or under?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> If I'm talking, hippopotamuses; if I'm typing, hippopotami
> 
> 
> toilet paper over or under?


Under?

Caring about toilet paper being over or under: yes or no?


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Under?
> 
> Caring about toilet paper being over or under: yes or no?


yes. 

Cup or mug?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> yes.
> 
> Cup or mug?


Typically cup.

Cupping: one hand or two?


----------



## GotZoom (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Typically cup.
> 
> Cupping: one hand or two?



*cough*


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 21, 2006)

mug

catcher or pitcher


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mug
> 
> catcher or pitcher


 pitcher

Spelunking or piracy?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> pitcher
> 
> Spelunking or piracy?


A pirates life for me!

College football or NFL


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> A pirates life for me!
> 
> College football or NFL


NFL, unless it's the Wolverines.

Wants or Desires?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> NFL, unless it's the Wolverines.
> 
> Wants or Desires?


Wants

Already shreded cheese or No thanks, I'll shred it myself.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Wants
> 
> Already shreded cheese or No thanks, I'll shred it myself.


Discounting laziness as a factor, "no thanks, i'll shred it myself"


Shredding your own cheese, or letting laziness dictate otherwise.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Discounting laziness as a factor, "no thanks, i'll shred it myself"
> 
> 
> Shredding your own cheese, or letting laziness dictate otherwise.



Shredding your own

Bring lunch to work or "thank you, please drive thru"


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Shredding your own
> 
> Bring lunch to work or "thank you, please drive thru"


Another involving the laziness factor.

Bring lunch in.



Pepperoni or sausage?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Another involving the laziness factor.
> 
> Bring lunch in.
> 
> ...


Pepperoni

Sit down for breakfast or grab and go.

(laziness, or the "so I can sleep longer" factor not considered)


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Pepperoni
> 
> Sit down for breakfast or grab and go.
> 
> (laziness, or the "so I can sleep longer" factor not considered)


Breakfast all the way. I rarely eat breakfast at all. Bad habit.


Snare or bass


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Breakfast all the way. I rarely eat breakfast at all. Bad habit.
> 
> 
> Snare or bass


Bass

Six string...
Electric or acoustic?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Bass
> 
> Six string...
> Electric or acoustic?


Acoustic, purely for versatility.

Clinton or Carter?


----------



## dmp (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Acoustic, purely for versatility.
> 
> Clinton or Carter?




Clinton

Jean Luc Picard or Jonathan Archer?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 21, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Clinton
> 
> Jean Luc Picard or Jonathan Archer?



Archer


Sailing or hiking?


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Apr 21, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Archer
> 
> 
> Sailing or hiking?



sailing

Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 21, 2006)

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> sailing
> 
> Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?




Sparrow


Construction work or Desk Job?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Sparrow
> 
> 
> Construction work or Desk Job?


Construction


Blissful ignorance or depressing wisdom?


----------



## dmp (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Construction
> 
> 
> Blissful ignorance or depressing wisdom?



depressing wisdom.


This or That?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> depressing wisdom.
> 
> 
> This or That?


This.... "That" is too far away.


kiss or hug?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> depressing wisdom.
> 
> 
> This or That?


This


Asking questions the haven't been asked or asking questions that have already been asked?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> This
> 
> 
> Asking questions the haven't been asked or asking questions that have already been asked?



Haven't been asked



Italian Food or French Food?


----------



## dmp (Apr 21, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Haven't been asked
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Food or French Food?




Italian

George Clooney or a bag of walnuts?


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

Bag of walnuts.

Regular or decaf?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Bag of walnuts.
> 
> Regular or decaf?


Half-caf.

Hugs or kisses? No one answered that one...


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Half-caf.
> 
> Hugs or kisses? No one answered that one...


Kisses

Red or white?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Kisses
> 
> Red or white?


Red


teenage or middle-age?


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Red
> 
> 
> teenage or middle-age?


Middle

Right or left :tng:


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 21, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Middle
> 
> Right or left :tng:



Right! 

Lord of the Rings or The Matrix?


----------



## dmp (Apr 21, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Right!
> 
> Lord of the Rings or The Matrix?



LOTR 


Tits or Ass?


----------



## Joz (Apr 21, 2006)

How come this is where I get to come in???!!

I guess tits.    


Razor or Electric shaver


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

Joz said:
			
		

> How come this is where I get to come in???!!
> 
> I guess tits.
> 
> ...


Razor... and the T&A question was already asked. We need more women on this board! 


Valentine's Day or Sweetest Day?


----------



## Joz (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Razor... and the T&A question was already asked....


 Gee, you mean I missed it the first time???


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

Joz said:
			
		

> How come this is where I get to come in???!!
> 
> I guess tits.
> 
> ...









rice or noodles?


----------



## Joz (Apr 21, 2006)

Valentines Day

Noodles

Tape or Glue?


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

Joz said:
			
		

> Valentines Day
> 
> Noodles
> 
> Tape or Glue?


Tape

Blue or black?


----------



## Joz (Apr 21, 2006)

Black

Ticks or fleas


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

Joz said:
			
		

> Black
> 
> Ticks or fleas


OMG, ticks.

Tall or short?


----------



## Joz (Apr 21, 2006)

TALL

round or square?


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

Joz said:
			
		

> TALL
> 
> round or square?


round. 

boys or girls?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 21, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> round.
> 
> boys or girls?


Oh! How could you choose?

northern or southern?


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Oh! How could you choose?
> 
> northern or southern?


Northern. 

boy or girl?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 21, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> northern or southern?





			
				Kathianne said:
			
		

> boy or girl?



SOUTHERN

girl

Breakfast and no dinner, or dinner and no breakfast?


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> SOUTHERN
> 
> girl
> 
> Breakfast and no dinner, or dinner and no breakfast?


LOL, spoken like a Southern gentleman with a son. 


breakfast with no dinner.

Nails: long or short?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 21, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL, spoken like a Southern gentleman with a son.
> 
> 
> breakfast with no dinner.
> ...



Short, for sure.

Yanni or Achy Breaky Heart?


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Short, for sure.
> 
> Yanni or Achy Breaky Heart?



 Dang, I made my very young kids listen to Yanni. With that said, Achy.

Diplomacy vs Action


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Dang, I made my very young kids listen to Yanni. With that said, Achy.
> 
> Diplomacy vs Action


Diplomatic action.

ClayTaurus asking a "this or that" question, or DMP asking the same "this or that" question 2 pages later?


----------



## Annie (Apr 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Diplomatic action.
> 
> ClayTaurus asking a "this or that" question, or DMP asking the same "this or that" question 2 pages later?


why 'me'? Take it to pms.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 21, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> why 'me'? Take it to pms.


Serious responses, or facetious responses?


----------



## Joz (Apr 21, 2006)

Facetious

First class or coach?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 22, 2006)

Joz said:
			
		

> Facetious
> 
> First class or coach?


No brainer... first class (because I'm WORTH it!  )


satin sheets or cotton sheets?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 22, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> No brainer... first class (because I'm WORTH it!  )
> 
> 
> satin sheets or cotton sheets?


Cotton

Naseau for a week or vommiting for a day?


----------



## Abbey Normal (Apr 22, 2006)

Vomiting for a day.

Briefs or boxers?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 22, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Vomiting for a day.
> 
> Briefs or boxers?


Boxers

Poor spelling or poor grammar?


----------



## Joz (Apr 22, 2006)

Poor spelling

Rocky or Rambo


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 22, 2006)

Joz said:
			
		

> Poor spelling
> 
> Rocky or Rambo


Rambo! Boom! Booooooooom!


Gremlins or Gremlins 2?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 24, 2006)

Gremlins

Wonder twin power that allows you to turn into 
any animal form or any liquid form?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 24, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Gremlins
> 
> Wonder twin power that allows you to turn into
> any animal form or any liquid form?


Incorrect answer! Gremlins 2!



And animal form.



Run or DMC?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 24, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Incorrect answer! Gremlins 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Run

HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, or Starz?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 24, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Run
> 
> HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, or Starz?


SKINEMAX!

Punching the clown or flogging the dolphin?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 24, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> SKINEMAX!
> 
> Punching the clown or flogging the dolphin?



Flogging. 

Quick nuclear war or protracted conventional war?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 24, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Flogging.
> 
> Quick nuclear war or protracted conventional war?


Conventional.


Death by drowning or death by burning?


----------



## Abbey Normal (Apr 24, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Conventional.
> 
> 
> Death by drowning or death by burning?



Drowning.

M&M plain or M&M peanut?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 24, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Drowning.
> 
> M&M plain or M&M peanut?


M&M plain.


Hair:air drying or blow drying?


----------



## Abbey Normal (Apr 24, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> M&M plain.
> 
> 
> Hair:air drying or blow drying?



Love to air dry! 

Movie theater popcorn or movie theater puffy pretzels with melted cheese?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 24, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Love to air dry!
> 
> Movie theater popcorn or movie theater puffy pretzels with melted cheese?


Oooo! Puffy pretzels! Yum!



Big jewels or delicate jewels?


----------



## Abbey Normal (Apr 24, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Oooo! Puffy pretzels! Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Big jewels or delicate jewels?



Delicate jewels, big gold.

Fir trees or palm trees?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 24, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Delicate jewels, big gold.
> 
> Fir trees or palm trees?



Palm.

GOP Prez, Dem Congress or Dem Prez, GOP Congress?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 24, 2006)

Fir
Roughing up the suspect or Choking the chicken?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 24, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Fir
> Roughing up the suspect or Choking the chicken?


Roughing.

Brouhaha or Poppycock?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 24, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Roughing.
> 
> Brouhaha or Poppycock?



Brouhaha.

This "This or That" thread started by dmp? 

This "This or That" thread started by dmp?

Or this  (current) "This or That" thread started by dmp?



PWN3D


----------



## Abbey Normal (Apr 24, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Brouhaha.
> 
> This "This or That" thread started by dmp?
> 
> ...



This thread.

Gloves or mittens?


----------



## Joz (Apr 24, 2006)

Gloves

Educated or Motivated?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 24, 2006)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Potato !
> 
> 
> Chocolate or Chips



Chocolate!

Lottery: 30 years of annual payments or half the winnings as a lump-sum payment?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 24, 2006)

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> animagus is a wizard who can change into an animal at will---see harry potter series...i am hoping you are seeing the theme...
> 
> ***
> beef barley
> ...



Roush, but only because I dated a girl named Roush once.

Bud or Miller?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 24, 2006)

Joz said:
			
		

> Gloves
> 
> Educated or Motivated?



Motivated.

Life Savers or Gummi Savers?


----------



## dmp (Apr 24, 2006)

Miller, then Lifesavers.


Darwins Friend or Gabby?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 24, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Miller, then Lifesavers.
> 
> 
> Darwins Friend or Gabby?



Gabby... she's probably cuter. 

Merge threads with the exact same title and purpose, or juggle them?


----------



## dmp (Apr 24, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Gabby... she's probably cuter.
> 
> Merge threads with the exact same title and purpose, or juggle them?




Merge them.



Marge or Lois?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Merge them.
> 
> 
> 
> Marge or Lois?



Lois Lane, right?   Yeah, her.

Gas-guzzler or roller-skate car?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Lois Lane, right?   Yeah, her.
> 
> Gas-guzzler or roller-skate car?


Guzzler 

Superchargers at low altitudes or superchargers at high altitudes?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Guzzler
> 
> Superchargers at low altitudes or superchargers at high altitudes?




Superchargers at All Altitudes.

Tires or Tyres?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Superchargers at All Altitudes.
> 
> Tires or Tyres?


Tires

Suckers or Suckas!


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Tires
> 
> Suckers or Suckas!



Suckas!

70's rock or 80's rock?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Suckas!
> 
> 70's rock or 80's rock?




80's rock.

"I'd hit it!" or "I've hit it!"


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> 80's rock.
> 
> "I'd hit it!" or "I've hit it!"


I've hit it

Fall off building or die in sleep?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I've hit it
> 
> Fall off building or die in sleep?


Sleep

Led Zeppelin or Democrats


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Sleep
> 
> Led Zeppelin or Democrats


Might have gotten one last rush with the fall.
Zeppelin

GNR or STP?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Might have gotten one last rush with the fall.
> Zeppelin
> 
> GNR or STP?


STP. I never bought into Axl's "voice"

Around the Horn or PTI?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> STP. I never bought into Axl's "voice"
> 
> Around the Horn or PTI?



Around the Horn

Grand Salami or back-back-back-back-back-back?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> STP. I never bought into Axl's "voice"
> 
> Around the Horn or PTI?


Sure, not big into sports.
back-back-back-back-back-back


Cheaper gas or fuel alternative?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sure, not big into sports.
> back-back-back-back-back-back
> 
> 
> Cheaper gas or fuel alternative?


Alternatives, I guess. I'd love to see something that's hydrogen-based eventually.


French kissing or freedom toast?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Alternatives, I guess. I'd love to see something that's hydrogen-based eventually.
> 
> 
> French kissing or freedom toast?


I don't like toast, and what word I use really doesn't bother me.

Martha Stewart or Oprah?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I don't like toast, and what word I use really doesn't bother me.
> 
> Martha Stewart or Oprah?


Oprah


Loud and odor free or Silent but deadly?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Oprah
> 
> 
> Loud and odor free or Silent but deadly?




SbD.


Electric Supercharger or Turbonator?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> SbD.
> 
> 
> Electric Supercharger or Turbonator?


Turbonator

Turbonator or Ralph Nader


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Turbonator
> 
> Turbonator or Ralph Nader



Turbonator

Ralph Nader or Ralph Malph?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Turbonator
> 
> Ralph Nader or Ralph Malph?


Ralph malph, I guess







    or


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Ralph malph, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Fonz

Car pool or No car pool?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> The Fonz
> 
> Car pool or No car pool?


Car pool, assuming conditions allow.

Mouse or keyboard shortcuts?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Car pool, assuming conditions allow.
> 
> Mouse or keyboard shortcuts?




Keyboard - in MSOffice


Short Cut or Scenic Route?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Keyboard - in MSOffice
> 
> 
> Short Cut or Scenic Route?


Scenic route.



Tile or hardwood?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Scenic route.
> 
> 
> 
> Tile or hardwood?


Hardwood

Hardwood or hard wood?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Hardwood
> 
> Hardwood or hard wood?




Hard Wood

Morning F___ or Nooner?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Hard Wood
> 
> Morning F___ or Nooner?


Nooner
Hit the hay as soon as yer done or "we have some time to cuddle"


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nooner
> Hit the hay as soon as yer done or "we have some time to cuddle"


Always have time.

Taco Bell or Toxic Hell?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Always have time.
> 
> Taco Bell or Toxic Hell?


Considering the alternative,
Taco Bell

Glazed or chocolate


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Considering the alternative,
> Taco Bell
> 
> Glazed or chocolate


Chocolate. I don't like anything I eat to be "glazed"


Custard or Cream?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Chocolate. I don't like anything I eat to be "glazed"
> 
> 
> Custard or Cream?




Custard

General Custer or General Tso?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Custard
> 
> General Custer or General Tso?


Tso


Tso or so or sow or sew?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Tso
> 
> 
> Tso or so or sow or sew?


How about so

Heart and soul or Heart in Souel


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How about so
> 
> Heart and soul or Heart in Souel



Heart and Soul

 or


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Heart and Soul
> 
> or






Foreman or Former Man?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Foreman or Former Man?


Foreman

Almost or not quite?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Foreman
> 
> Almost or not quite?


Almost

Rice rocket or cruiser?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Almost
> 
> Rice rocket or cruiser?




Rice Rocket


Cruiser or Destroyer?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Rice Rocket
> 
> 
> Cruiser or Destroyer?


Cruiser


Cruise her or Destroy her?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Cruiser
> 
> 
> Cruise her or Destroy her?




Cruise Her

Cruise or Crews?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Cruise Her
> 
> Cruise or Crews?



cruise

Kidman or Holmes?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> cruise
> 
> Kidman or Holmes?




Kidman


Holmes or Tomlinson?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Kidman
> 
> 
> Holmes or Tomlinson?


You're insane...




and Tomlinson.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

Asking a this or that question, or forgetting to ask a this or that question because DMP is insane?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Asking a this or that question, or forgetting to ask a this or that question because DMP is insane?




Asking a this or that question.


Asking Clay if he's lost his mind for getting on dmp for picking Kidman when gop_jeff picked 'Tom' over 'Penelope' or a bag of walnuts?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Asking a this or that question.
> 
> 
> Asking Clay if he's lost his mind for getting on dmp for picking Kidman when gop_jeff picked 'Tom' over 'Penelope' or a bag of walnuts?


Walnuts. ALWAYS walnuts.


Quesadilla or Case o' D; YA!


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Walnuts. ALWAYS walnuts.
> 
> 
> Quesadilla or Case o' D; YA!




Case o' D.  Always.

Minute Maid or Manute Bol


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Case o' D.  Always.
> 
> Minute Maid or Manute Bol



Minute Maid

Brokeback Mountain or Farenheit 9/11?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Minute Maid
> 
> Brokeback Mountain or Farenheit 9/11?


Brokeback

Gay agenda or abortion agenda?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Brokeback
> 
> Gay agenda or abortion agenda?



Gay Agenda

Oddly-shaped-head or man-hands?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Gay Agenda
> 
> Oddly-shaped-head or man-hands?


Clarification: Man hands as in large, or man hands as in caloused and hairy?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Clarification: Man hands as in large, or man hands as in caloused and hairy?



Either.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Either.


Large: hands

Caloused and hairy: draw


Alf or Gonzo?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Large: hands
> 
> Caloused and hairy: draw
> 
> ...




Gonzo








 or


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Gonzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonzo

Head, shoulders, knees, or toes?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Gonzo
> 
> Head, shoulders, knees, or toes?



head, shoulders, knees


head & shoulders or Pert?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> head, shoulders, knees
> 
> 
> head & shoulders or Pert?


Head & Shoulders

Literal or Littoral?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> head, shoulders, knees
> 
> 
> head & shoulders or Pert?


Pert, just because I have to type less.
Although I ended up typing more.
Hmm, Head and Shoulders.

Literal

Air Force, or Army?
(Like I even have to ask)


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Pert, just because I have to type less.
> Although I ended up typing more.
> Hmm, Head and Shoulders.
> 
> ...




Ha! 

Army.


New Model Army or model trains?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Ha!
> 
> Army.
> 
> ...


model trains

Country or classical?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> model trains
> 
> Country or classical?


Country.

House plant or house pet?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 25, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> model trains
> 
> Country or classical?



Country.

Tuba or sousaphone?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Country.
> 
> Tuba or sousaphone?




Tuba.


Tuna with Mayo and Pickles or Ham with mustard and Doritos?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 25, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Tuba.
> 
> 
> Tuna with Mayo and Pickles or Ham with mustard and Doritos?



Ham, totally.

Garfield or Family Circus?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 25, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Ham, totally.
> 
> Garfield or Family Circus?



Garfield



Chocolate cake or Bananna Split??


----------



## Nienna (Apr 25, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Garfield
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate cake or Bananna Split??


Chocolate cake


Anne of Green Gables or Little House on the Prairie?


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 25, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Chocolate cake
> 
> 
> Anne of Green Gables or Little House on the Prairie?




Anne of Green Gables



Porche or Corvette?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 25, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Anne of Green Gables
> 
> 
> 
> Porche or Corvette?


A vette? maybe? 


basket weaving or pottery wheeling?


----------



## dmp (Apr 25, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> A vette? maybe?
> 
> 
> basket weaving or pottery wheeling?




Pottery


Sucker or Lolipop?


----------



## Semper Fi (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Pottery
> 
> 
> Sucker or Lolipop?



Lolipop.

curtains or blinds?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 26, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Lolipop.
> 
> curtains or blinds?


Blinds

Playboy or Penthouse? (for the articles of course)


----------



## no1tovote4 (Apr 26, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Blinds
> 
> Playboy or Penthouse? (for the articles of course)



Playboy.

Nice or Freaky?


----------



## dmp (Apr 26, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Playboy.
> 
> Nice or Freaky?




Freaky

Willy or Wonka?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Freaky
> 
> Willy or Wonka?


Wonka

Pickler or a singer with talent?


----------



## dmp (Apr 26, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Wonka
> 
> Pickler or a singer with talent?



Daughtry

Sense or Sensability?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Daughtry
> 
> Sense or Sensability?


Daughtry was actually very good last night. Surprisingly.

Sense.

Blind leading the blind, or blind following the blind?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Daughtry
> 
> Sense or Sensability?


Gotta have both.



Land's End or J. Crew?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Gotta have both.
> 
> 
> 
> Land's End or J. Crew?


ugh. That's like would you liked to be stabbed in your left eye or your right?

I guess Land's End.

Blind leading the blind, or blind following the blind?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 26, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> ugh. That's like would you liked to be stabbed in your left eye or your right?
> 
> I guess Land's End.
> 
> Blind leading the blind, or blind following the blind?


Following. Leading when you aren't qualified is irresponsible. Following is just dumb.



whuppin' or time-out?


----------



## dmp (Apr 26, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Following. Leading when you aren't qualified is irresponsible. Following is just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> whuppin' or time-out?




A whuppin for those parents who give 'time out's 

Whuppin. Easily.

bite or nibble?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> A whuppin for those parents who give 'time out's
> 
> Whuppin. Easily.
> 
> bite or nibble?


Nibble.



zoo animals or farm animals?


----------



## dmp (Apr 26, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Nibble.
> 
> 
> 
> zoo animals or farm animals?




Zoo.


"Grab your ankles, yeah that's the angle" or "I'm gonna make a stank hoe of daddy's little angel"


----------



## Nienna (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Zoo.
> 
> 
> "Grab your ankles, yeah that's the angle" or "I'm gonna make a stank hoe of daddy's little angel"


:shocked: 
I'll let someone else handle this one...


----------



## dmp (Apr 26, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> :shocked:
> I'll let someone else handle this one...




Mom - you can NOT simply not-answer...the game will be over unless you pick ONE option.

You can dooooooooooooooo it.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Zoo.
> 
> 
> "Grab your ankles, yeah that's the angle" or "I'm gonna make a stank hoe of daddy's little angel"


Stank hoe.

Wearing this dress as a junior to your high school prom:







Slutty or adorable?


----------



## dmp (Apr 26, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Stank hoe.
> Slutty or adorable?




Adorable.


Bug-up-the-arse or Groovy?


----------



## Nienna (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Mom - you can NOT simply not-answer...the game will be over unless you pick ONE option.
> 
> You can dooooooooooooooo it.


:deep breath: Okay... I'll give it a try...



> "angle" or "angel"?



Geometry or Heaven?
I'll go with Heaven.


cute giggle or belly laugh?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 26, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> :deep breath: Okay... I'll give it a try...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute "Jiggle"
Was that mound hair I saw in the dress pic?

Mac and cheese or shells and cheese


----------



## dmp (Apr 26, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Cute "Jiggle"
> Was that mound hair I saw in the dress pic?
> 
> Mac and cheese or shells and cheese




Mac and Cheese.


Balsamic or Apple?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Mac and Cheese.
> 
> 
> Balsamic or Apple?


Apple

That was mound hair in the dress pic or nah, just a belly shadow?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Apple
> 
> That was mound hair in the dress pic or nah, just a belly shadow?


In the fuck-me window? I think belly shadow.

Left to right or right to left.


----------



## dmp (Apr 26, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> In the fuck-me window? I think belly shadow.
> 
> Left to right or right to left.




L t R

Come Hither Motion or Tune-in Tokyo?


----------



## Abbey Normal (Apr 26, 2006)

This thread is scary.  :fifty:


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> L t R
> 
> Come Hither Motion or Tune-in Tokyo?



tune in tokyo

balls on chin or muff diving


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> tune in tokyo
> 
> balls on chin or muff diving


Muff diving!

Blow jobs or muff dives


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 26, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Muff diving!
> 
> Blow jobs or muff dives



catcher for the former pitcher for the later

top or bottom


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> catcher for the former pitcher for the later
> 
> top or bottom


Bottom, if the girl's right.

Bottom or _bottom_.


----------



## Nienna (Apr 26, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> This thread is scary.  :fifty:


Sure are a lot of *guys* on this board, aren't there?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 26, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Bottom, if the girl's right.
> 
> Bottom or _bottom_.



The bottom that's not my bottom...

(BTW I think that is the top o' the muff in that dress pic.  Totally slutty.)

pwn3d or owned?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> The bottom that's not my bottom...
> 
> (BTW I think that is the top o' the muff in that dress pic.  Totally slutty.)
> 
> pwn3d or owned?


It's belly shadow. I'm willing to be money. She's 17 in that picture. It's one thing to let your daughter go out like that, and another to let her go out with muff hangin' out.

pwn3d!

! or 1 or one or uno


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 26, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> It's belly shadow. I'm willing to be money. She's 17 in that picture. It's one thing to let your daughter go out like that, and another to let her go out with muff hangin' out.
> 
> pwn3d!
> 
> ! or 1 or one or uno



$5 says its muff.

one

With a black suit, red tie or blue tie?


----------



## dmp (Apr 26, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> $5 says its muff.
> 
> one
> 
> With a black suit, red tie or blue tie?




Red.


Starbucks or Tullys?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Red.
> 
> 
> Starbucks or Tullys?


Pete's

Aretha Franklin or Nina Simone?


----------



## dmp (Apr 26, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Pete's
> 
> Aretha Franklin or Nina Simone?



Pickler


Jimmy Dean or James Dean?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Pickler
> 
> 
> Jimmy Dean or James Dean?


The sausage one.

Aretha Franklin or Nina Simone.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 26, 2006)

Nina, I guess.

Steak: too rare or too well-done?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Apr 26, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Nina, I guess.
> 
> Steak: too rare or too well-done?


Too well done.

Drinking blood or urine?


----------



## Semper Fi (Apr 26, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Too well done.
> 
> Drinking blood or urine?



Urine.

Anus surgery or testicle surgery?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 27, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Urine.
> 
> Anus surgery or testicle surgery?



Testicle (given proper numbing, of course).

Let the thread die, or keep asking questions?


----------



## Semper Fi (Apr 27, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Testicle (given proper numbing, of course).
> 
> Let the thread die, or keep asking questions?



Let the thread die.


----------



## Annie (Apr 27, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Let the thread die.


Already dead. I'm putting it out of our misery.


----------

